# Kenalog J3301 unit question



## mrssnail (Aug 12, 2009)

Patient received 0.8 ml of Kenalog 40mg/ml strength. This would equate out to the patient getting 32mg of Kenalog... So, J3301 is per 10 mg. Do you bill 3 units (30mg) and eat the 2mg or 4 units (40mg) to account for the 2 mg over the 30..

Thank you...
Michelle


----------



## aces78rp (Aug 12, 2009)

It is billed as up to 10mg. so I would bill up to 40mg.


----------



## mrssnail (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------

